# Adapter For Generator



## mellonhead (Jul 20, 2007)

Purchased a generator from www.maxtools.com and it has (1) 120v/240v 30A twist lock (NEMA L14-30 3 Pole 4 Wire) connection. I see alot of the adapters are 3 prong is there one that I can connect my 2007 Outback 28KRS to without burning up the wiring? The generator I bought is the XP4400E. Dont want to make a mistake until I checked with those who know.

Thanks,
Mellonhead


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Here you go:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...mp/skunum=28095


----------



## mellonhead (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok? The above adapter shows 3 prongs, mine has four.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oops, sorry about that. Didn't read your post completely. I'm not sure if there's something commercially available or not, but you could probably make your own cord. Since the generator is switchable from 120 to 240 volts, you could get a NEMA L14-30 3 Pole 4 Wire male plug and a length of 10 gauge, 3 wire cord. Wire the 120 volt hot leg from the generator to the correct prong on the plug along with the neutral and ground wires. Wire the other end to a standard 30 amp female receptacle, and you're good to go.


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Would this work?

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/ca...sid=a46bb40479d


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow! Perfect, Dean. There you go....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Be careful, the 4 prong connector is 220 volt not 110. Your trailer is 110 volt 30 amp, not 220.

My generator has both 110 volt 30 amp and 220 volt 20 amp. one is 3 prong the other is 4.

I searched the Levitron web site and it shows the standard trailer plug as going directly into the recepticle.

It must be if you use 3 prongs it is 110 and if you use 4 it is 220.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The generator in question is 120 / 240 volt switchable, but still 4 prong receptacle. See the link above - kinda interesting.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My question would be how do you switch between 110 and 220. I checked the maxtools web site and they are pretty detailed with pictures and it doesn't show any type of switch only a single dual pole breaker.

Just trying to be careful, I might just not understand.


----------



## mellonhead (Jul 20, 2007)

Got detailed info from Anthony at maxtools on the generator. He has dealt with numerous questions concerning using the generators with RV/Camper power systems. Using the generator with the NEMA L14-30 3 Pole 4 Wire connection the RV adapter must have the hot wire on the correct slot of the twist connect outlet. This being the one o'clock postion. The seven o'clock postion will not have a wire connected to it and also the the generator power toggle switch must be in the 120 volt position. Anyone looking for a good quiet generator with key start that will run the OB's this is a winner for under 500 bucks delivered.

Mellonhead


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

mellonhead said:


> Anyone looking for a good quiet generator with key start that will run the OB's this is a winner for under 500 bucks delivered.


I'll say. Very good deal.

However, at 132 pounds it ain't light _or_ small.

I might buy it anyway. Plenty of juice, _electric start_, it could double as a backup for the home power outages and at 69db it isn't very loud. Especially for a unit that size.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

At 69 decibels, it's not exactly quiet either....about the same as loud road traffic.

Since the decibel scale is logarithmic, the generator in question would be about three times louder than say, a Honda EU3000is. Just something to keep in mind when shopping.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Since the decibel scale is logarithmic, the generator in question would be about three times louder than say, a Honda EU3000is. Just something to keep in mind when shopping.


Agreed. However, the extra power is a fair trade-off IMO. You're talking 3500 _continuous_ watts versus 2800 for the Honda, at a fraction of the price.


----------

